

How to hire someone to design custom hardware? - nickthemagicman

I&#x27;m a software guy.<p>How would I even begin to go about hiring someone to design custom hardware ideas that I have?<p>Do electrical engineers have shops?
======
lazylizard
this is just a thought.. perhaps you could visit computex and ask around..

